# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Chụp ảnh cưới lãng mạn ở công viên trẻ thơ - Địa Điểm Chụp ảnh cưới

## hangnt

*Nhiều công viên ở Hà Nội hay TP HCM là địa điểm đẹp để các đôi uyên ương chụp ảnh cưới.*

Ưu điểm khi chụp ảnh tại những công viên vui chơi cho trẻ em là không gian xung quanh rực rỡ sắc màu, có nhiều khu vực trò chơi như vòng quay ngựa gỗ, xích đu, cầu trượt để các đôi uyên ương tạo dáng. Tùy vào ý tưởng, các cô dâu chú rể chọn phong cách nhí nhảnh hay lãng mạn.

Tại Hà Nội, các cô dâu chú rể chụp ảnh cưới tại công viên Thống Nhất, khu vực cổng Trần Nhân Tông, nơi vẫn còn những trò chơi của các em nhỏ. Tại TP HCM, các công viên như Khu vui chơi Thỏ trắng (nằm trong công viên Lê Thị Riêng), công viên gần cầu Ánh Sao, quận 7 là nơi được nhiều đôi uyên ương lựa chọn chụp ảnh.

*Mời các bạn xem bộ ảnh được chụp tại công viên đáng yêu:*



Bộ ảnh "Ta thuộc về nhau" chụp tại Hà Nội.



Bộ ảnh "Ta thuộc về nhau" chụp tại Hà Nội.



Bộ ảnh "Ta thuộc về nhau" chụp tại Hà Nội.



Bộ ảnh "Định mệnh" chụp tại TP HCM.



Bộ ảnh "Định mệnh" chụp tại TP HCM.



Bộ ảnh "Định mệnh" chụp tại TP HCM.



Bộ ảnh "Dịu dàng hạnh phúc" chụp tại TP HCM.



Bộ ảnh "Dịu dàng hạnh phúc" chụp tại TP HCM.



Bộ ảnh "Kỷ niệm 9 năm yêu nhau".



Bộ ảnh "Kỷ niệm 9 năm yêu nhau".



Bộ ảnh "Kỷ niệm 9 năm yêu nhau".

Theo ngoisao

Cùng khám phá *Chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu* - *Chup anh cuoi o dau*

----------


## lunas2

bộ ảnh lãng mạn thật

----------


## h20love

chụp ở đây thì ngộ nghĩnh

----------


## meomapdethuong

Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí Thỏ Trắng người ta tới chụp ảnh quay video clip đông lắm mọi người ơi. Ngày nào em cũng thấy cô dâu chú rể, các bạn trẻ tới đây chụp, có tính phí nhưng không cao lắm đâu ạ.
Địa chỉ hình như là: 875 CMT8, p.15,q,10 (sát bên công viên Lê Thị Riêng luôn) tới đó hỏi ai cũng biết  :cuoi1:

----------

